# Heating a pool with a heat pump



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

Im after some info on heat pumps 

Has anyone fitted a heat pump to heat their pool, if so :

1. Does it keep your pool warm all year long (25 - 28 degrees)?
2. Approx running costs?
3. Recommended fitters and install cost?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Wouldn't Spain be the place to put in a combo solar heater? Then you would only have to worry about running costs the darker months.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

When we looked into it, a heat pump was one of the most expensive options. We eventually went for solar panels that heat the water directly. However, this only works when there is sufficient sun and so only extends the time that one can use the pool.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Do not have one fitted to our pool, but we got all the pre installation done just in case we ever bought one. This was 12 years ago and still we do not have one as we heard the running costs were very high - not sure how high though? I believe a heat pump will raise the pool temperature by about 4C. 
Our pool is now a somewhat brisk 11C, can't imagine the amount of energy required to get it to 25-28C!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

el romeral said:


> Do not have one fitted to our pool, but we got all the pre installation done just in case we ever bought one. This was 12 years ago and still we do not have one as we heard the running costs were very high - not sure how high though? I believe a heat pump will raise the pool temperature by about 4C.
> Our pool is now a somewhat brisk 11C, can't imagine the amount of energy required to get it to 25-28C!


This is exactly the reason we never bothered with solar heating. It only raises temperatures by 2 or 4 degrees, and to be honest that will extend the "season" only by a few weeks, if that.

I spent Christmas at a house with an indoor pool, and he uses a heater to bring it up to 25/26 degrees. He said it was quite costly to run but I have no figures.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> This is exactly the reason we never bothered with solar heating. It only raises temperatures by 2 or 4 degrees, and to be honest that will extend the "season" only by a few weeks, if that.
> 
> I spent Christmas at a house with an indoor pool, and he uses a heater to bring it up to 25/26 degrees. He said it was quite costly to run but I have no figures.


Ours increased by 7 - 10 degrees but then I suspect much of this was down to having a good solar and/or winter cover.

I can't stress enough the benefit of a good solar cover - these really do work and are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> This is exactly the reason we never bothered with solar heating. It only raises temperatures by 2 or 4 degrees, and to be honest that will extend the "season" only by a few weeks, if that.
> 
> I spent Christmas at a house with an indoor pool, and he uses a heater to bring it up to 25/26 degrees. He said it was quite costly to run but I have no figures.



The first bit is a function of the size of the system. But even if all it did was raise the temp 2 degrees that would mean your other system would need to raise the temps by two degrees less. That's one of the benefits of solar systems. You can tie them into a second system . When it's too cold/dark for solar to handle 100% of the load it's still giving you a benefit.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

NickZ said:


> The first bit is a function of the size of the system. But even if all it did was raise the temp 2 degrees that would mean your other system would need to raise the temps by two degrees less. That's one of the benefits of solar systems. You can tie them into a second system . When it's too cold/dark for solar to handle 100% of the load it's still giving you a benefit.


Yes, but the point is that even if it raised it 5 degrees, it isn't going to make much of a difference when the colder nights start, especially when you consider the costs of setting it all up. Water temps start to drop dramatically in September, and to keep it to a comfortable temperature you would need to raise it by 10, maybe 15 degrees by the start of October.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

viking dry suit - Bing ImagesBuy a viking dry suit as you will have no need to worry about the water temp.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

playamonte said:


> viking dry suit - Bing ImagesBuy a viking dry suit as you will have no need to worry about the water temp.


I have a friend who I know has been in in his wet suit


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I have an aquaintance who swims every day of the year. His pool is heated & during autumn/winter the temp is maintained at around 25/26ºc. 
Why anyone would want to go outside in what occasionally gets well below freezing & get in a pool is beyond me.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> I have an aquaintance who swims every day of the year. His pool is heated & during autumn/winter the temp is maintained at around 25/26ºc.
> Why anyone would want to go outside in what occasionally gets well below freezing & get in a pool is beyond me.


Hi,

Do you know what system he uses to heat his pool?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd be interested also Gus, because I havent come across anyone who has been able to heat an outside pool to a decent heat yet at a cost they can afford. I 'd love to have all year round heat


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It uses a heat pump . Electricity bill is collosal . It is that high even his wife cannot bring herself to say ! Then again he has a bottomless pit of money.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> It uses a heat pump . Electricity bill is collosal . It is that high even his wife cannot bring herself to say ! Then again he has a bottomless pit of money.


Pooh I thought it would be 2-3 £ per day
Will have to do more digging


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

If you want your pool heated, the best overall option is a heat pump. 

The new modern equipment is far more efficient than older ones, even those that may only be 5-10 years old. 2.8-3kW input can get you 15-20kW output.

My advice is not to try and skimp by installing a cheaper unit or one that is under powered/undersized. This will lead to longer running times and higher consumption. Also, use a pool cover when not in use.

When buying Equipment, look for good quality Brands like Mitsubishi, Hitatchi Brilix etc.

If you are renting out, charge the client.


----------



## MANXMONKEY (Mar 1, 2017)

*Heat pump / pool cover*

I'm about to have a cover on ours, as they say, "Solar Cover" which the sellers all say will raise the pool temperature by 3 or 4 degrees anyway and if I leave it on day and night for a few days before Easter I should be pleased enough not to bother with the heater. I am being quoted over a €1,000 for the cover though, on a roller and with a protective cover for the cover if you know what I mean!


----------

